# Serenade: The Love Album



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Anne Akiko Meyers
Serenade: The Love Album

Release Date September 18, 2015
Duration01:13:36
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateFebruary 24, 2015 - February 25, 2015
Recording Location
LSO St. Luke's, London, England

3.5R


----------

